
Deep Learning in Clojure from Scratch to GPU: Weight Decay - dragandj
https://dragan.rocks/articles/19/Deep-Learning-in-Clojure-From-Scratch-to-GPU-15-Weight-Decay
======
dragandj
Based on an open source library Neanderthal:

[https://neanderthal.uncomplicate.org](https://neanderthal.uncomplicate.org)

[https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal](https://github.com/uncomplicate/neanderthal)

